# Dodge Demon finally beats a Tesla S P100D



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

It requires a non-street-legal configuration (skinny fronts, actual drag radials on the back, and race gas), but It can finally hang with the top dog.


----------



## 3V Pilot (Sep 15, 2017)

garsh said:


> It requires a non-street-legal configuration (skinny fronts, actual drag radials on the back, and race gas), but It can finally hang with the top dog.


So the real headline here should be "After several failed attempts the 100 year old car company finally is able to create a custom drag racing car that will barely beat a stock electric car designed for luxury"


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

Mike Land said:


> So the real headline here should be "After several failed attempts the 100 year old car company finally is able to create a custom drag racing car that will barely beat a stock electric car designed for luxury"


The Demon is very impressive. Another way to look at it is that they've created a car for $85,000 that can keep up with a $135,000 P100D.

And both of those cars will kick the snot out of any million-dollar exotic in a drag race.


----------



## KarenRei (Jul 27, 2017)

Creating a "vehicle" that can go fast is not a challenge. Creating a comfortable, practical streetlegal car that can is the challenge. You can strap a seat onto a frame with an engine and configure it to wear everything out in short order, and thus accelerate way faster than if that engine was in an actual, practical car.

Or to put it another way - how many people do you see driving to work in top fuel dragsters?


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

KarenRei said:


> Creating a "vehicle" that can go fast is not a challenge. Creating a comfortable, practical streetlegal car that can is the challenge.


Agreed. And I know the Demon needs some non-street-legal changes before it can hang with a P100D, but otherwise it too is a comfortable, practical street-legal vehicle. And it costs less.

I feel a little bad for Dodge. The Hellcats & Demon are great, inexpensive, quick cars. But they've been overshadowed by the Tesla "plood". Bad timing on Dodge's part.


----------



## Maevra (Oct 24, 2017)

The first FL street race when it couldn't perform well on regular roads, I understood. But I expected it to really blow us all away at the track. But after watching the video, I thought "man, all that prep and it _still _just barely beat the Tesla?" Still, good try, and I love the color of the Demon!


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

Maevra said:


> But after watching the video, I thought "man, all that prep and it _still _just barely beat the Tesla?"


There are other videos of Demon's running in the 9's, so I think these slower times might be due to a less-than-perfect driver behind the wheel. It's hard to keep the rear wheels from spinning with that much power. That's one very nice thing about a Tesla - you just stomp the accelerator - no skill required. 





https://www.roadandtrack.com/car-sh...nger-srt-demon-specs-info-photos-performance/


----------



## AugustaDriver (Jul 21, 2017)

It looks like the other cars are brought in by flatbeds and trailers, and I would be willing to bet the Tesla's are daily drivers before and after the race.


----------

